
Ask HN: What you achieved this year? - kodeshpa
Share your start up , side projects, any cool hack or experience.
======
pawn
With the help of a few buddies, I released my first Xbox 360 game, piniq
([http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-
US/Product/piniq/66acd000-77f...](http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-
US/Product/piniq/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258550a04)). That's the most
ambitious thing I've done.

Less ambitiously, I made a Text Call of Duty.
(<http://viewthesource.org/g/cod.html>)

~~~
soho33
hahahaha love the text COD!

~~~
pawn
Glad you like it! :-D It matches my experience with playing CoD online pretty
closely...

------
samlev
I released an Open source project (<http://www.samuellevy.com/mico>) which has
had a few hundred installations; travelled through Europe; quit a job; got a
job; became self-employed; started several projects (but got bored
with/dropped most of them); explored some concepts that interest me through
the medium of JavaScript and Conway's Game Of Life
(<http://gameoflife.samuellevy.com/> and
<http://gameoflife.samuellevy.com/shared/>); and most recently have started
work on a new charity-based system/startup.

I've had a pretty eventful year, I think.

------
jacques_chester
Finished my honours degree, earning first class and a high distinction on my
project ("An improved 3-party protocol for tracking user visits to
participating websites").

I know academic attainment is kinda uncool on HN, but I am very proud of it. I
hope to turn it into money in 2012.

------
dangrossman
Finally launched <http://www.dialshield.com> , a side project I had 90% done 2
years ago then simply didn't follow through on... but now it's out there and
people are using it.

Redesigned <http://www.w3counter.com> and launched a new realtime dashboard.

Moved all my sites off Amazon EC2/ELB/EBS/S2/etc. back to physical servers.

------
MattBearman
2011 has seen me:

\- Bootstrap and launch <http://bugmuncher.com>, which was profitable almost
instantly.

\- Quit my job, and now I live off freelancing/contracting and BugMuncher.

\- Turn to the dark side and switch to a Mac Book from a PC (it's a big deal
for me :)

Plans for 2012:

\- Take advantage of my new found freedom and travel lots

\- Have enough BugMuncher users to mean I no longer need to freelance

\- Become a rock star

------
polyfractal
-Launched <http://www.startupfrontier.com> (email newsletter that interviews interesting startups which are hiring)

-Quit my job in academic neuroscience to become a freelance software developer

-Been with my wonderful girlfriend for almost a year now =)

------
SHOwnsYou
Started my consulting company and booked ~400k of business from formation
through May 2012

Around June I will start looking for my first revenue generating employee.

------
hajrice
Decided not to go to college; Went through a seed incubator; Built a
profitable product (helpjuice.com) which I live off of. Then, I turned 19.

------
GoldenMonkey
Launched three month project: iPhone Course <http://www.LearnApps.Org>

------
kodeshpa
\- Launched side project \- Learned python \- pushed 2 new apps to android

------
gdhillon
Bootstrapped and will be launching soon (<http://diglig.com>).

